# Blue Bottle Food Question



## hutch2828 (Apr 9, 2012)

Question about Blue bottles. I've fed my blue bottles the normal blue bottle food mix before but they don't seem to be super attracted to it.

Is it possible to feed the Blue bottles the Flukers Cricket feed? (the orange cube kind) Will this harm the flies or is it effective?

Just wanted to see if anyone has tried this before I go ahead and accidentally kill my flies


----------



## Myrmecologist2 (Apr 9, 2012)

When I had blue bottles a drop of honey in the middle of a bottle cap worked perfectly fine for me. Just make sure you don't overcrowd the flies when feeding honey or else they get stuck in it and smear it around everywhere.

As far as the cricket feed, I doubt it would do any harm but I'm not sure how well the flies would take to it either.


----------



## Precarious (Apr 9, 2012)

They aren't big eaters so they won't swarm the food. Just leave it in and let them feed for a few days.


----------



## rs4guy (Apr 9, 2012)

The BB powder is everything they need.


----------



## hutch2828 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks guys. Sorta new at mantids so I'm grateful for the advice. I might put a few of the flies in another container and try the cricket food with them. I'll be sure to post up here with what I find.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 9, 2012)

This is what I do to feed, very simple and effective.

One drop of honey per 8-10 flies daily put directly on the shallow deli screen holes, the other container is what I use to get as many flies as I need at that time to stun if the fridge, or for big cages I just open the stopper on the deli in the enclosure and let a few dozen out, works great for me and a few other friends here.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2012)

Never heard of bb fly food. I have always just fed them honey.


----------



## Psychobunny (Apr 10, 2012)

It's a powder mix. Carey and Rebecca both sell it.

I use it and mix a little honey in it.

They dont gather around the food dish like cricks do


----------



## rs4guy (Apr 10, 2012)

Im happy I dont have to use that stun method, seems like a waste of time. My foolproof method is easy using a modified cup-o-flies from rebecca, a 20oz water bottle, and small length of clear plastic tube.


----------



## maybon (Apr 10, 2012)

rs4guy said:


> Im happy I dont have to use that stun method, seems like a waste of time. My foolproof method is easy using a modified cup-o-flies from rebecca, a 20oz water bottle, and small length of clear plastic tube.


could you post a picture of this I want to see what you mean. Thanks


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 10, 2012)

I only stun for some deli's I have, most I don't need to, but I do have a cat that loves BB's also, she want's one get out.


----------



## mkayum (Apr 14, 2012)

I always fed them honey. Very simple.


----------



## Chivalry (May 3, 2012)

I really like the fly food, it's much less messy than honey.


----------

